# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  liquidazione volontaria società

## GRAZIA

buongiorno a tutti,
premesso che una società viene posta in liquidazione il 2 luglio 2010 l'iscrizione in cciaa da parte del notaio avviene il 26/07/2010 se non viene presentata nei 10 mesi successivi (02/05 o 26/05 ????) l'unico al 02/05 o 26/05???? il liquidatore in cosa può incorrere? può essere corretto presentare l'unico 2010 per tutto l'esercizio? (anche perchè diversamente cio sarebbero imposte da versare per il periodo ante liquidazione ed una perdita notevole post liquidazione).
Il bilancio al 02/05 o 26/05???? deve essere allegato a quello comprendente tutto l'anno?
Spero di non essere stata molto confusionaria.
Grazie a tutti!

----------


## Marelli1980

> buongiorno a tutti,
> premesso che una società viene posta in liquidazione il 2 luglio 2010 l'iscrizione in cciaa da parte del notaio avviene il 26/07/2010 se non viene presentata nei 10 mesi successivi (02/05 o 26/05 ????) l'unico al 02/05 o 26/05???? il liquidatore in cosa può incorrere? può essere corretto presentare l'unico 2010 per tutto l'esercizio? (anche perchè diversamente cio sarebbero imposte da versare per il periodo ante liquidazione ed una perdita notevole post liquidazione).
> Il bilancio al 02/05 o 26/05???? deve essere allegato a quello comprendente tutto l'anno?
> Spero di non essere stata molto confusionaria.
> Grazie a tutti!

  stiamo parlando di società di capitale o di società di persone? la differenza serve per capire da quale data ha effetto la liquidazione: società di capitale dall'iscrizione al RI; società di persone dalla data dell'atto.
per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni, queste vanno presentate entro il nono mese successivo alla data di liquidazione (aprile 2011). il non invio equivale mancato invio, ma se effettuato entro 90 gg (entro quindi il 28 giugno) si può ravvedere e ciò equivale a tardivo invio.
devono essere presentati due modelli unici e occorre fare due bilanci. uno alla data di effetto della liquidazione e uno al 31/12

----------


## GRAZIA

grazie!
Si tratta di srl.
quindi riepilogando bilancio al 26 luglio con ammortamenti ratei ecc ecc  (data iscrizione in cciaa?) e non 2 luglio data della messa in liquidazione giusto?
Poi redigerò un unico fino alla data del 26 luglio (che presenterò in Ravvedimento)e devo far pagare le eventuali imposte? lo compilo sui modelli del 2011 visto che sono disponibili o devo usare i modelli anno precedente?
e poi unico per il periodo dal 27 luglio al 31 dicembre 2010 giusto? Questo sia per irap che ires vero?
Lo studi di settore posso non compilarlo per il periodo ante liquidazione? se si cosa posso mettere coma causa di esclusione?
Grazie per la pazienza!

----------


## GRAZIA

Scusa ancora una cosa...
il bilancio alla data della liquidazione e solo interno non devo depositarlo giusto?

----------


## Marelli1980

> grazie!
> Si tratta di srl.
> quindi riepilogando bilancio al 26 luglio con ammortamenti ratei ecc ecc  (data iscrizione in cciaa?) e non 2 luglio data della messa in liquidazione giusto?

  si   

> Poi redigerò un unico fino alla data del 26 luglio (che presenterò in Ravvedimento)e devo far pagare le eventuali imposte? lo compilo sui modelli del 2011 visto che sono disponibili o devo usare i modelli anno precedente?

  si   

> e poi unico per il periodo dal 27 luglio al 31 dicembre 2010 giusto? Questo sia per irap che ires vero?

  si   

> Lo studi di settore posso non compilarlo per il periodo ante liquidazione? se si cosa posso mettere coma causa di esclusione?
> Grazie per la pazienza!

  se non sbaglio il periodo ante liquidazione è considerato di normale svolgimento dell'attività. però è meglio leggere le istruzioni del modello Unico.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Scusa ancora una cosa...
> il bilancio alla data della liquidazione e solo interno non devo depositarlo giusto?

  il bilancio ante liquidazione non deve essere depositato in quanto oggetto del deposito sono solo i bilanci annuali. al bilancio al 31/12 mi sembra si debba allegare la situazione dal 1/1 alla data di effetto della lizuidazione

----------

